# جمال الزواج المسيحي



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جمال الزواج المسيحي
العلامة ترتليان
(من مقالة كتبها إلى زوجته نحو عام 200م)







كيف يمكننا أن نوصف بشكل كافي سعادة ذلك الزواج الذي ترتبه الكنيسة، وتقوية تقدمة (الإفخارستيا)، وتضع عليه البركة ختماً، ويحضره الملائكة كشهود، ويمنحه الآب السماوي موافقته؟
إذ أنه حتى على الأرض، لا يتزوج الأبناء بشكل صحيح وقانوني بدون موافقة والديهم.

إذن، يا له من أمر جميل ذلك الزواج الذي بين إثنين مسيحيين، إثنان لكنهما واحد في الرجاء، واحد في الرغبة، واحد في طريقة الحياة التي يتبعوها، واحد في الدين الذي يمارسوه. هم كأخ وأخت، كلاهما يخدمان نفس السيد. لا شيء يُفرِّقهما لا في الجسد أو في الروح. هما في الحقيقة إثنان في جسد واحد، وحيث أن هناك جسد واحد فهناك أيضاً روح واحد.

هما يصليان سوياً، يتعبدان سوياً، يصومان سوياً، يوَّجه كل واحد منهما الآخر، يشجع كل واحد منهما الآخر، يُقوّي كل واحد منهما الآخر، يزوران كنيسة الله جنباً إلى جنب، ويتناولان من الوليمة الإلهية، يواجهان الصعوبات والإضطهادات جنباً إلى جنب، ويشتركان في التعزيات السمائية. لا يخفي أحد منهما أسرار عن الآخر، لا يتجنب أحد منهما أبداً رفقة الآخر، لا يجلب أحد منهما الحزن أبداً إلى قلب الآخر.

بغير إستحياء، يزوران المرضى ويساعدان المحتاجين. يقدمان صدقة بدون قلق أو هم، يحضران تقدمة (الإفخارستيا) بدون صعوبة، يؤديان تداريب التقوى اليومية الخاصة بهما بلا إعاقة. هما في غير حاجة لإخفاء رشم علامة الصليب، أو الجبن عند تحية الأخوة المؤمنين، أو الصمت عند طلب البركة من الله.

يرنم كل واحد منهما المزامير والتراتيل للآخر، يجتهدان لكي يروا أي واحد منهما سوف يُرنم تماجيد الرب بشكل أكثر جمالاً. وعند سماع ومشاهدة ذلك يبتهج المسيح. لمثل هؤلاء يعطي الرب سلامه. وحيثما إجتمع إثنان معاً هناك أيضاً يكون الرب حاضراً، وحيثما يكون الرب ليس هناك مكان للشر.

هذه إذن هي الأفكار التي تركها الرسول في عبارته القصيرة (تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط) لكي نضعها في الإعتبار. تذكري هذه الأفكار عندما تكون هناك حاجة إلى ذلك. إستعمليها لكي تقوي نفسك ضد الأمثلة السيئة التي تقدمها لك بعض النساء. أنه غير مسموح للمسيحيين بأن يتزوجوا بطريقة مخالفة لذلك – وحتى إن فعلوا فلن يكون بالشيء المتعقل.*​


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات اول مره اعرفها 

شكراااااااا اخى النهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

موضوع قيم
​


----------

